# Was ist ZVT?



## Taigatrommel (27. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich muss für das Paket gnome-pyhton ein zusätzliches Paket mit dem Namen zvt installieren. Was ist das & wo bekomme ich das her, benötige das für Mandrake 9.2; Intel? Bei "rpm-search" & rpmseek.com hab' ich schon nachgeschaut aber der Großteil der Pakete ist nicht zu gebrauchen (beim ausführen erscheinen irgendwelche Nutzernamen / Berechtigungnen des Users der das Paket gepackt hat, einfach super!).
Welches zvt nimmt man denn da?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn so langsam bin ich am Ende mit meinem Wissen...

Trotzdem schon mal besten Dank!


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

zvt steht für *(zterm) Terminal Widget*.

Eine Beschreibung der zvt-API findetst du hier 

Wenn du keine passenden Pakete für Mandrake findest, kannst du dir zvt auch aus dem Repository (CVS) von GNOME holen.

CVS-GNOME


----------

